# Old Alienware



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

I have a 2 and a half year old Alienware which I recieved for me 15 birthday (17 now). It has just recently broke and I sent it to a friend with alot of experience in computers and he told me that the CPU and motherboard both fried. Possibly the video card. So I am asking what would be the best:

1. CPU: I have a question. Which processor is faster/better or which one would load lets say Company of Heroes faster? 

Intel Core 2 Quad 2.4Ghz<--- Dont have but want to buy lol
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115017

or

Intel Core 2 Dou 3.0Ghz<-- Already have in new build
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115028

2. Motherboard hopefully something great for around 100 dollars or less. Max 120 dollars.

I don't need a video card even if it has fried because I' am waiting for the 8900s to come out and I' am going to buy 2 of them with a Thermaltake Toughpower 1200Watt PSU for my new build and put the 8800GTX I have now into my Alienware along with the 850 Watt Silverstone PSU I have now. So until then I can bare with the motherboards onboard card unless mine didnt fry.


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

Or this processor which I just saw. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103191


With this motherboard

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128034

Scratch that motherboard I listed it doesnt support the processor.

EDIT AGAIN: Does the motherboard I listed support the processor because the FSB on the mobo is 1000Mhz but on the CPU its 2000Mhz. Or is HT a whole different thing. Wow I just got so confused lol...


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115028 this atm got to go to school sorry for short reply


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

No worries all the help is appreciated.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Until AMD completely moves down to 65nm or 45nm and their motherboards become better quality, I would go with Intel.

Take a look at the MSI P6N Platinum and the E6850 or Q6600.

MSI P6N Diamond LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 680i SLI ATX Intel Motherboard 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130080

Intel Core 2 Duo E6850 Conroe 3.0GHz 4M shared L2 Cache LGA 775 Processor
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115028


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

Alright Ill do that then.


----------

